# Old NIE - is it still valid?



## littleandy

Hi guys & gals,

hope somebody can point me in the right direction here. I've just moved to Barcelona on a permanent basis and struggling a bit with an NIE issue. I was here previously in 2005 and was issued with an NIE number. However, I left within a couple of months and was wondering if this number is still valid or will I need to reapply. There is a slight problem in that I no longer have the paperwork and therefore have no idea what the old number was.

Thanks in advance, Little Andy


----------



## xabiaxica

littleandy said:


> Hi guys & gals,
> 
> hope somebody can point me in the right direction here. I've just moved to Barcelona on a permanent basis and struggling a bit with an NIE issue. I was here previously in 2005 and was issued with an NIE number. However, I left within a couple of months and was wondering if this number is still valid or will I need to reapply. There is a slight problem in that I no longer have the paperwork and therefore have no idea what the old number was.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Little Andy


:welcome:
NIE numbers are for life so if you give the extranjería your name & DOB they should be able to find it - & your passport number if it is still the same - it would help if you can tell them where you got the NIE too

you'll need to register as resident, so you can sort it out then


----------



## natalieml

Hmmmm this is not what I was told last year.

I applied in London at the consulate for mine and it never arrived so I ended up at Torremolinos police station. They found me on the computer and said my NIE had EXPIRED as it is only valid for 3 months (Residencia and NIE on the green paper doesnt expire, only NIE on the white paper is only valid for 3 months). Therefore I had to pay (of course) to have it reactivated (for 3 months) which I did as I had no idea what the number was.

So I asked the question how do I renew car insurance/make purchases next year if my NIE has Expired. The answer was that is your NIE number for life and nobody will check to see if it has Expired so you may as well still use it.

Only in Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica

natalieml said:


> Hmmmm this is not what I was told last year.
> 
> I applied in London at the consulate for mine and it never arrived so I ended up at Torremolinos police station. They found me on the computer and said my NIE had EXPIRED as it is only valid for 3 months (Residencia and NIE on the green paper doesnt expire, only NIE on the white paper is only valid for 3 months). Therefore I had to pay (of course) to have it reactivated (for 3 months) which I did as I had no idea what the number was.
> 
> So I asked the question how do I renew car insurance/make purchases next year if my NIE has Expired. The answer was that is your NIE number for life and nobody will check to see if it has Expired so you may as well still use it.
> 
> Only in Spain!


yes, the _*NIE number is for life *_- it's just the bit of paper that expires - so they should be able to find his NIE number

my old NIE cert which I still have from when we first moved here doesn't have an expiry date on it - it's only recently they started issuing the temporary papers

if the OP hadn't lost his original NIE cert. he might still be able to use it - although he'd still need to register as resident anyway


----------



## snikpoh

natalieml said:


> Hmmmm this is not what I was told last year.
> 
> I applied in London at the consulate for mine and it never arrived so I ended up at Torremolinos police station. They found me on the computer and said my NIE had EXPIRED as it is only valid for 3 months (Residencia and NIE on the green paper doesnt expire, only NIE on the white paper is only valid for 3 months). Therefore I had to pay (of course) to have it reactivated (for 3 months) which I did as I had no idea what the number was.
> 
> So I asked the question how do I renew car insurance/make purchases next year if my NIE has Expired. The answer was that is your NIE number for life and nobody will check to see if it has Expired so you may as well still use it.
> 
> Only in Spain!



If you're living here now, why do you keep going for temporary NIE's? 

I presume you have a Green residencia sheet in which case that has your (permanent) NIE on it.


----------



## livoshka

Is there an expiration date on your NIE?


----------



## xabiaxica

livoshka said:


> Is there an expiration date on your NIE?


non-resident NIE certificates now have a 'life' of 3 months - although the number itself doesn't expire


----------



## Manin_bcn

... just to stay on the NIE thread.

They now issue credit card NIE´s (as in the past) but they are a bit flimsy. However, they fit in your wallet. One thing: you cannot exchange the A4 certificate for the card type. No way will they, even if you offer to pay! The only way around this is to say you have lost the certificate but then you have to report to police and get a reference number, then pay again. All a bit too much. 

In Benidorm, there is a store that scans and shrinks down your NIE cert and then laminates it. Also for your passport. Costs €4. Great idea, easily readable.


----------



## snikpoh

Manin_bcn said:


> ... just to stay on the NIE thread.
> 
> They now issue credit card NIE´s (as in the past) but they are a bit flimsy. However, they fit in your wallet. One thing: you cannot exchange the A4 certificate for the card type. No way will they, even if you offer to pay! The only way around this is to say you have lost the certificate but then you have to report to police and get a reference number, then pay again. All a bit too much.
> 
> In Benidorm, there is a store that scans and shrinks down your NIE cert and then laminates it. Also for your passport. Costs €4. Great idea, easily readable.



Some might call me a pedant - they do NOT issue a credit card size NIE (to my knowledge).


They might, however, issue a credit card size 'residencia' - a very different document indeed.

If we don't use the correct terminology, then this is what propagates confusion!


----------



## Manin_bcn

snikpoh said:


> Some might call me a pedant - they do NOT issue a credit card size NIE (to my knowledge).
> 
> 
> They might, however, issue a credit card size 'residencia' - a very different document indeed.
> 
> If we don't use the correct terminology, then this is what propagates confusion!


... sorry, have to beg to differ here. They DO now provide a wallet sized card (but not hard plastic) which is an exact replica of my green A4 certificate containing my NIE. Since January 2012 these have been issued.


----------



## snikpoh

Manin_bcn said:


> ... sorry, have to beg to differ here. They DO now provide a wallet sized card (but not hard plastic) which is an exact replica of my green A4 certificate containing my NIE. Since January 2012 these have been issued.


OOPS - no! 

This is your 'residencia'. Whilst it might contain your NIE it is far more than that.



I, for example, have a white sheet of paper which is just my NIE and a separate green sheet which is my 'residencia' - this also shows my NIE.



They are separate documents and have different uses. However, many people who have moved over here, only apply for the 'residencia' to save money and time.

When we bought, we weren't resident so could only get an NIE and were not entitled to a 'residencia'.


----------



## Manin_bcn

snikpoh said:


> OOPS - no!
> 
> This is your 'residencia'. Whilst it might contain your NIE it is far more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I, for example, have a white sheet of paper which is just my NIE and a separate green sheet which is my 'residencia' - this also shows my NIE.
> 
> 
> 
> They are separate documents and have different uses. However, many people who have moved over here, only apply for the 'residencia' to save money and time.
> 
> When we bought, we weren't resident so could only get an NIE and were not entitled to a 'residencia'.


Ah, okay, I see. I have the green A4 plus a white A4 with my residencia in Barcelona ... confusing! Anyway, the green one, is what they are now issuing in credit card size (at least, in Barcelona, they are)


----------



## xabiaxica

Manin_bcn said:


> Ah, okay, I see. I have the green A4 plus a white A4 with my residencia in Barcelona ... confusing! Anyway, the green one, is what they are now issuing in credit card size (at least, in Barcelona, they are)


yes, the little card version of the green resident registration certificate is gradually being rolled out across the country

it's still no good as ID though


----------



## Manin_bcn

xabiachica said:


> yes, the little card version of the green resident registration certificate is gradually being rolled out across the country
> 
> it's still no good as ID though


no, no photo!


----------



## kathleen johnson

we have got are residencia and are pensoners how do we get are medecation free now?


----------



## snikpoh

kathleen johnson said:


> we have got are residencia and are pensoners how do we get are medecation free now?


Contact DWP in UK and they will send all the necessary paperwork. You then have to present that here to the INSS (I think) and then on to your health centre.


----------

